# TK - Unravel (Refraction Ghoul and GBATemp Contributers Remix)



## pastaconsumer (Apr 28, 2015)

Recently I have been working on a remix of TK - Unravel (the opening to Tokyo Ghoul Season 1) and then I decided to turn it into a community remix project. Hell, this thread could be FILLED with remixes! My remix will most likely be a Drumstep Remix. If you would like to help me with my remix, let me know what you'd like to help with. I have a list here:
JAPANESE VOCALS
Under Full Version Romanji
ENGLISH VOCALS
As the video plays, it shows the English translation. Or check the description... It's a better translation and fits the song well.
Drum samples ESPECIALLY OPEN AND CLOSED HI HATS  (I know, it's disappointing that I am asking for samples, but hey... what can I say?)
SUPERSAW PRESET FOR SYLENTH1 LIKE THIS
A BIT OF EQ/MASTERING

Whatever is posted can be used by the community in their remixes. When mine is finished, I'll release the mp3/wav on YouTube or something... At a later point I'll release my .flp of the mix.

Just a couple of rules...
No touching of the face or hair (YOU WILL NEVER GET THIS REFERENCE!)
and...
No eating humans in this thread... Insurance doesn't quite cover a ghoul feeding frenzy... (Translation: Don't be an ass)
and as always...
HAVE FUN!!!


----------

